# Caol Uno Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Finished my Homework and did a little messing around..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im really digging this one Nikos, very clean and I like the orange accents, I find the uno text blurs in, personally I would try an orange to white gradient overlay or a low opacity one pixel stroke just to bring it out a bit. Could also try just sliding it over a bit its mostly the O that dissapeers.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm digging it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice Nikos


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I'm loving all these new sigs. Niko you are the one guy who I've always wanted a sig made by.


----------

